
Weber and Fechner – An Inquiry into Human Sensation and What Is Wrong with Sliders - boramalper
http://explorables.boramalper.org/weber-and-fechner/
======
boramalper
Hey, author here!

If you have any comments, criticism, or questions, I would be happy to reply,
response, and answer! I was really frustrated with the brightness controller
in Ubuntu 16.04 and I decided to write an explorable explanation[1] about it.
Although it's very elementary, I hope that you'll still find it better than
reading Wikipedia pages. =)

[1]: [http://explorabl.es/](http://explorabl.es/)

